# Survivor 4/25/12



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Pretty ho hum ep. That actually wasn't very smart of Troyzan imo. Even if he still some how survived today and Christina went home, it still leave's the big 4 in control. He needed to work with Christina. He got Tarzan to flip, but needed to work on Kat some more.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Troy was in a tough position. Ideally he would want someone at the top part of the girls alliance to go, such as Chelsea, but once he knew they were splitting the vote between himself and Christina he really didn't have a choice but to try to get her out since she was already going to be getting a couple of votes. Boring season.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, Christina is dumb. They tell her that if Troy has the HII she will be voted off and she is OK with that.  

The girls alliance would rather sacrifice one of their own than Tarzan.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

What did he tell Kat at the end?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

betts4 said:


> What did he tell Kat at the end?


"do it"


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> Pretty ho hum ep. That actually wasn't very smart of Troyzan imo. Even if he still some how survived today and Christina went home, it still leave's the big 4 in control. He needed to work with Christina. He got Tarzan to flip, but needed to work on Kat some more.


I don't think he got Tarzan to flip. Sabrina and Tarzan were supposed to vote for Christina as part of the "split vote" strategy.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

Survivor One World ; Many Idiots

Kat: "I don't want people to think I'm a weak player and that I cannot make decisions......Who are we voting out?"


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> I don't think he got Tarzan to flip. Sabrina and Tarzan were supposed to vote for Christina as part of the "split vote" strategy.


Absolutely. Tarzan continues to vote with the girls.

It will be very interesting to see who goes next week. I'd bet Christina.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

WO312 said:


> Absolutely. Tarzan continues to vote with the girls.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see who goes next week. I'd bet Christina.


It probably won't be Tarzan. I think at this point, Kim and Chelsea have a plan to keep him until the end. Do we know if the finale will be two or three this year?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Best challenge ever!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked the part where Tarzan said technical mumbo jumbo about the dolls burning to ashes and joining the earth and Jeff said "I was just going to say that"


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> What did he tell Kat at the end?


Could you not rewind your TiVo and see the subtitle that said:


tiams said:


> "do it"


?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I liked the part where Tarzan said technical mumbo jumbo about the dolls burning to ashes and joining the earth and Jeff said "I was just going to say that"


I also liked it when Jeff said "the battle of the zans!"


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I wonder if the women could have butchered that pig. I wonder if the guy they rented the pig from would have allowed them to.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know if Christine is dumb so much as she didn't see anything gained in kicking up a stink about it. The others were going to do what they were going to do. Perhaps she decided to say nothing but rather to work on getting votes for Chelsea.

Loved it when Kat says something about people not thinking she's running the show. Really? Kat? Really?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

NTTIAWW it - but is Kim a tranny?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Pretty ho hum ep. That actually wasn't very smart of Troyzan imo. Even if he still some how survived today and Christina went home, it still leave's the big 4 in control. He needed to work with Christina. He got Tarzan to flip, but needed to work on Kat some more.


Troyzan is an idiot who lost the game weeks ago. Decent instincts, horrible execution (like when he didn't trust the girls and decided to use the idol. And then told that other moron his plans...)

Tarzan may be in a decent spot to make final 3 though.....


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

danielhart said:


> NTTIAWW it - but is Kim a tranny?


Are you?


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> It probably won't be Tarzan. I think at this point, Kim and Chelsea have a plan to keep him until the end. Do we know if the finale will be two or three this year?


I don't think it really makes sense to keep Tarzan until the end... the game is clearly men vs. women and the jury is now loaded with men. Taking him to the end means risking losing everything to a 'revenge vote'.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

caslu said:


> Taking him to the end means risking losing everything to a 'revenge vote'.


Yes, the only way to guard against the revenge vote is to end the game with just the female leaders.

Of course, I think Kim has been pretty thoroughly identified as the mastermind; I wonder if that will keep people from voting for her.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

danielhart said:


> Troyzan is an idiot who lost the game weeks ago.


True dat. The guys still had a chance when the girls told Troyzan that one of the guys (Michael?) wanted him out and convinced him to side with them. Out-witted. Then they beat him in the immunity. Out-played. Then they voted him out. Out-lasted.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> I wonder if the women could have butchered that pig. I wonder if the guy they rented the pig from would have allowed them to.


I thought that pig looked domesticated. If it was a wild pig and not used to humans it would have run off and not stopped. The running around in circles was a give-away to me that this pig came from a farm. Also the other staged scenes where the pig was nearby and just laying there as the tribe walks by.

I kind of liked the comment from one of the guys that the girls think they're gonna be able to just yank off a leg and have a ham sandwich.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

KyleLC said:


> Could you not rewind your TiVo and see the subtitle that said:
> ?


Okay, I did see that....I meant, do what?


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Okay, I did see that....I meant, do what?


I don't recall the episode showing a conversation between them that would explain what "it" is.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> I don't know if Christine is dumb so much as she didn't see anything gained in kicking up a stink about it. The others were going to do what they were going to do. Perhaps she decided to say nothing but rather to work on getting votes for Chelsea.


They tell her that if Troyzan plays an Idol she is going to be voted out, and you think she shouldn't "kick up a stink"? She should have been raising hell! 
She should have demanded they split the votes between Troy and Tarzan.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> I don't recall the episode showing a conversation between them that would explain what "it" is.


The "it" is to break from the girl alliance and make a move with Christina, Chelsea, Sabrina and Tarzan.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well as if there were any doubt, Kat is a moron, Christina is as big (if not bigger) of a moron. Okay, we're going to split the vote, and make it between you and Troyzan - but it's not you, you're not going home - we just want to split the vote in case he has an idol.

Wait. What?!?

That right there says that they're willing to "sacrifice" Christina since if they split the vote, it'll be two votes for Christina and 1 vote from Troyzan so regardless who he votes for Christina goes home. That right there would have sent me into scramble mode - it wouldn't have saved me (and may have put a HUGE target on my back) but you can't sit there and not do something about what they just did. Holy crap is she a moron.

Kat's insistence that she's a leader and not a follower was delusional - there is a reason everyone voted that you needed a slap upside the head with a lesson from life.

I'd imagine Tarzan is safe for a couple of weeks now while they eliminate Christina and either Kat or Alicia. Then they'll have to vote Tarzan out just because of the fear of the "revenge" vote making the final 3 Sabrina, Chelsea, and Kim. I think that Kim wins out of those with maybe Sabrina getting a couple of votes.

I want to see Troyzan back in another season - either an All-Stars or a Redemption (hopefully an All-Stars). It was Kim and Troyzan that figured things out - I don't believe that Colton would have been able to do squat after the merge and would have easily been eliminated.

Wow is Christina a moron. Sheesh.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Dalton's recap is up:

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-one-world-episode-11-troyzan/


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> Loved it when Kat says something about people not thinking she's running the show. Really? Kat? Really?


That was funny.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Kat's still cute. She gets a pass.

Go KAT!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

KyleLC said:


> I don't recall the episode showing a conversation between them that would explain what "it" is.


That's why I was asking. I thought maybe I missed something.

Unless it was the whole "think for yourself, don't be a follower" strategy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> Dalton's recap is up:
> 
> http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-one-world-episode-11-troyzan/


I loved this quote about the pig chase -



> the women all scream incessantly for no apparent reason, as if they are either on a roller coaster or have been subject to a commercial break right smack dab in the middle of Ryan Gosling's big suck-face-in-the-rain scene from The Notebook.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

BradJW said:


> Kat's still cute. She gets a pass.
> 
> Go KAT!


This too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was SO happy to see that "pecking order" challenge brought back. That challenge has caused so much drama and really woke people up before and it delivered again.

I think Kim's best move would have been to take Troyzan with her to keep him from being able to talk to anybody else.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

She could have offered, but I think that he would have refused.

What Kim really should have done is invite the lower-rung people, like Kat and Christina, to prevent Troyzan from trying to flip them. Chelsea already knows that she's safe...


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Kat's insistence that she's a leader and not a follower was delusional


I don't think Kat insisted that she was a leader. She was merely lamenting the fact that she isn't seen as a leader, which is true, and which is a big problem for her.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

caslu said:


> I don't think it really makes sense to keep Tarzan until the end... the game is clearly men vs. women and the jury is now loaded with men. Taking him to the end means risking losing everything to a 'revenge vote'.


At one time I thought Tarzan was a lock making it to the finals because he couldn't win, but I think most of the people he pissed off are gone (aren't they?) and unlike earlier seasons, there seems to be more 'revenge" voting than their used to be on the jury. It used to be about game play, now it's more about social play. But, if I were either Kim or Chelsea get to pick the final three, I would take someone like Kim, who is perceived as "in the group" but might not get votes as the winner. Or maybe even Alicia who's pissed people off.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I think Kim's best move would have been to take Troyzan with her to keep him from being able to talk to anybody else.


Kind of a "Last Meal".


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Also:


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Mazola party!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

tiams said:


> The "it" is to break from the girl alliance and make a move with Christina, *Chelsea*, Sabrina and Tarzan.


I think that's what the "it" is except I don't think Chelsea would split with Kim. She'd be better off going to Alicia.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> She could have offered, but I think that he would have refused.
> 
> What Kim really should have done is invite the lower-rung people, like Kat and Christina, to prevent Troyzan from trying to flip them. Chelsea already knows that she's safe...


I don't agree he'd turn it down. If I was in her shoes I think I would have taken him and Kat. That way Kat is reassured and Troyzan can't get to the other 4 people.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

BradJW said:


> Kat's still cute. She gets a pass.
> 
> Go KAT!


Cute gets a pass over smart?? No wonder this world is screwed up.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

But she's REALLY cute!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Kat doesn't do it for me, but she's not bad.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I think Kim's best move would have been to take Troyzan with her to keep him from being able to talk to anybody else.


It was a damned if you do, damned if you don't type decision. You bring him along, he gets to eat and get stronger for the immunity challenge. If you don't bring him, he gets "alone time" with potential flippers.

I would have sat down with my "core" alliance (Kim, Sabrina, Chelsea, Kat) and get on the same page (it appears they were given ample clues about the reward). If one of us wins, and we're allowed to take one person, we take Alicia or Christina. If we're allowed to take a second person, we take the other one. That way, one of us is isolated with the potential flippers and we keep them away from Troyzan who is the only person at this point who can muck up the entire works.

In the end, it didn't matter. The moment that Troyzan lost, the remaining players knew he was going home. They tried to do a good job of showing the scramble, but when he was knocked out, his fate was sealed.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

danielhart said:


> Troyzan is an idiot who lost the game weeks ago.





LifeIsABeach said:


> True dat. The guys still had a chance when the girls told Troyzan that one of the guys (Michael?) wanted him out and convinced him to side with them. Out-witted. Then they beat him in the immunity. Out-played. Then they voted him out. Out-lasted.


Yes. He acted the role of a Survivor savant among idiots the last couple of weeks, only because the dramatic needs of the show allowed it, but it was all theatrics, and little substance.

My final break from chauvinistic loyalty was last week when he, after waiting patiently to put a necessary tactic into action, entered a sub-max bid for the immunity comp advantage.

Contrast to Kim, who not only managed to avoid the infighting over who should have outbid Troyzan for the immunity advantage, but found herself taking a shower while eating chocolate and peanut butter with most of her cash still in her pocket.

Troyzan's parting encouragement to Kat shows he's likely to be another butthurt jury member with an inflated sense of self. If Kim is eliminated he will either try to take credit for it, or use her exit to make a case that it's really the strong players who are eliminated first, and the stupid or lucky ones who end up in the finals.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> It probably won't be Tarzan. I think at this point, Kim and Chelsea have a plan to keep him until the end. Do we know if the finale will be two or three this year?


They went to the jury with 12 people remaining, so that's a pretty good indicator that it will be a final three. I don't think they've ever had an even number of people on the jury.


wendiness1 said:


> I don't know if Christine is dumb so much as she didn't see anything gained in kicking up a stink about it. The others were going to do what they were going to do. Perhaps she decided to say nothing but rather to work on getting votes for Chelsea.


If that were the case, we would have seen a private interview with Christina explaining why she didn't say anything when Sabrina told her that. But we didn't see that, because Christina never clued in to it.


danielhart said:


> Troyzan is an idiot who lost the game weeks ago. Decent instincts, horrible execution (like when he didn't trust the girls and decided to use the idol. And then told that other moron his plans...)


Troyzan played his Idol because he didn't know Jay had told Kim about the Idol. And if Jay hadn't told Kim, Troy definitely would have needed to play it. So the only reason Troy didn't need to play it was something he didn't know, so there's no way he could have known to keep it in his pocket.


loubob57 said:


> I thought that pig looked domesticated. If it was a wild pig and not used to humans it would have run off and not stopped. The running around in circles was a give-away to me that this pig came from a farm. Also the other staged scenes where the pig was nearby and just laying there as the tribe walks by.


Actually, that's not that surprising. Pigs and dogs roam around freely in Samoa like that, and since the island isn't that big, it's unlikely they haven't previously been exposed to humans.

I was really surprised at Kat's overreaction. I thought Kim and Chelsea had explained it beforehand that they were going to take the people that were most susceptible to being flipped, which is why Alicia went. Kim did make a mistake though, when she took Chelsea. She should have taken Christina instead.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was really surprised at Kat's overreaction. I thought Kim and Chelsea had explained it beforehand that they were going to take the people that were most susceptible to being flipped, which is why Alicia went. Kim did make a mistake though, when she took Chelsea. She should have taken Christina instead.


I think Kat was mostly upset that Kim told her that she was going to take her, then didn't. Had Kim told Kat beforehand that she knew she wasn't going to sway and that she needed to take Chelsea because she was more worried, Kat would have felt like she was more secure in the alliance and they had a good reason to keep her there, even if it wasn't true.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Kim did make a mistake though, when she took Chelsea. She should have taken Christina instead.


she shouldn't have won in the first place - that was her mistake.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> she shouldn't have won in the first place - that was her mistake.


Exactly, winning that then winning immunity might make people think. Oh what am i talking about not enough people to actually vote her off think.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Kim definitely messed up by not taking Kat after promising she would. I am sure it's hard to not take your friends along, but those are the moments that not thinking strategically can hurt you the most.

That pig was totally planted there by the producers. They also do things like stocking fishing areas with fish.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JFriday said:


> Exactly, winning that then winning immunity might make people think. Oh what am i talking about not enough people to actually vote her off think.


I agree. She should have let Chelsea win it but I think she was overcome by competition.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Not sure why the producers would plant a pig when the island is rotten with them. Hell, Florida is rotten with the damned things too. I see large sections of landscape dug up by them every day when I go for my walks during breaks at work. I could scare out a mess of them any time I wanted to go exploring into the brush along the road and this is a mixed residential/commercial area.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Ruth said:


> That pig was totally planted there by the producers. They also do things like stocking fishing areas with fish.


Source? According to Dalton the area was overrun with pigs when he visited before the show started.

It sure didn't look like a wild pig but then I'm no expert.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I was SO happy to see that "pecking order" challenge brought back. That challenge has caused so much drama and really woke people up before and it delivered again.
> 
> I think Kim's best move would have been to take Troyzan with her to keep him from being able to talk to anybody else.


+1. You're voting him off anyway... who cares if he eats a bit? That is MUCH easier to explain to Kat later, rather than why you picked another girl over her.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

martinp13 said:


> +1. You're voting him off anyway... who cares if he eats a bit? That is MUCH easier to explain to Kat later, rather than why you picked another girl over her.


Like I said earlier though - it's a catch-22. If you take him, he gets to eat and gather more strength for the impending immunity challenge. If you don't take him, you run the risk of him doing exactly what he did which was get into the heads of the lowest on the totem pole (not that it got through to them).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Like I said earlier though - it's a catch-22. If you take him, he gets to eat and gather more strength for the impending immunity challenge. If you don't take him, you run the risk of him doing exactly what he did which was get into the heads of the lowest on the totem pole (not that it got through to them).


I think I'd rather take my chances with him getting a little energy than polluting the other players.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I don't agree he'd turn it down.


Why not? If given a choice between a picnic with Kim (which isn't going to get him anywhere game-wise) and a chance to talk to others without Kim there in order to try to flip someone he'd definitely prefer to talk to people...


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

lalouque said:


> Cute gets a pass over smart?? No wonder this world is screwed up.


I don't want Kat to win, but I wouldn't mind if she got to the final three. There's something about the combination of "Cute as a Button" and "Dumb as a Post" that makes me feel sympathetic to her.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> she shouldn't have won in the first place - that was her mistake.


It was the pecking order challenge, so it was really the fact that nobody cut her rope that caused her to win, which isn't something she had control of. I suppose she could have intentionally guessed the answers to the questions incorrectly, but since the "correct" answers were something she couldn't really have known anyway, that wouldn't really be a sound strategy.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was the pecking order challenge, so it was really the fact that nobody cut her rope that caused her to win, which isn't something she had control of. I suppose she could have intentionally guessed the answers to the questions incorrectly, but since the "correct" answers were something she couldn't really have known anyway, that wouldn't really be a sound strategy.


She won because she's a little smarter than the others, do you really think it would have been hard for her to just lose? A hard contest to win, not too hard to lose at all.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was the pecking order challenge, so it was really the fact that nobody cut her rope that caused her to win, which isn't something she had control of. I suppose she could have intentionally guessed the answers to the questions incorrectly, but since the "correct" answers were something she couldn't really have known anyway, that wouldn't really be a sound strategy.


woops. I got my challanges mixed up.

Who was the person left standing with her? Alicia?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

EscapeGoat said:


> I don't want Kat to win, but I wouldn't mind if she got to the final three. There's something about the combination of "Cute as a Button" and "Dumb as a Post" that makes me feel sympathetic to her.


I noticed last night that her roots are very dark. I bet she wouldn't be that cute if she had to go back to her dark hair and lost her bleached blonde look.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Source? According to Dalton the area was overrun with pigs when he visited before the show started.
> 
> It sure didn't look like a wild pig but then I'm no expert.


I'm just guessing on the pig.

My source on the fish stocking is deposition testimony from the Stacey Stillman litigation. Oooh, it's still online! Here, starting about pg. 57. (Actually the whole thing is a pretty interesting read if you're a hardcore Survivor fan.) Of course, that was 20-some seasons ago now, but my guess is there's still stuff like that going on.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Let's plz dont forget the famous electric tree stump (I Googled for a pic but came up empty).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Let's plz dont forget the famous electric tree stump (I Googled for a pic but came up empty).


Yes, but that was a sponsored reward they won at a challenge and nobody was trying to pass it off as "naturally occurring" in the area. They simply tried to disguise it to make it less conspicuous.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Not sure why the producers would plant a pig when the island is rotten with them. Hell, Florida is rotten with the damned things too. I see large sections of landscape dug up by them every day when I go for my walks during breaks at work. I could scare out a mess of them any time I wanted to go exploring into the brush along the road and this is a mixed residential/commercial area.


My friends go down to Florida to hunt wild boar all the time. I have a bunch of stuff in my freezer that they gave to me. YUM!

I wanted to see them kill the pig and do a pig roast!


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Kat isn't that cute, and she is really stupid. I just can't get past the time that she walked up to the other girl and farted on her.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

tiams said:


> They tell her that if Troyzan plays an Idol she is going to be voted out, and you think she shouldn't "kick up a stink"? She should have been raising hell!
> She should have demanded they split the votes between Troy and Tarzan.


Do I think she should? yes. Do I think she would? No.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't really get why Kim would take Chelsea and Sabrina as really any one of them could win the vote. But the problem is how to eliminate BOTH of them. Once she orchestrates the elimination of one the other would be on high alert. I think she has a bit of a problem here with two likeable competitors in the final three with her.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> I don't really get why Kim would take Chelsea and Sabrina as really any one of them could win the vote. But the problem is how to eliminate BOTH of them. Once she orchestrates the elimination of one the other would be on high alert. I think she has a bit of a problem here with two likeable competitors in the final three with her.


At this stage in the game, everyone playing has agreed that Kim is the mastermind. I don't think anyone can beat her. Now, will any of these idiots realize that in time to do something about it? (yes, Sabrina, by all means, go and tell Cristina she's to be sacrificed if Troy has the idol. The only thing that saved Sabrina from her own stupidity is that Cristina is even dumber than her).

As for Kat, I want to be entertained. I would love to hear her speech to the jury. That would be priceless!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Anubys said:


> (yes, Sabrina, by all means, go and tell Cristina she's to be sacrificed if Troy has the idol. The only thing that saved Sabrina from her own stupidity is that Cristina is even dumber than her).


Yes, Sabrina's stupidity is only exceeded by Christina's. I really believe that Christina was too stupid to even realize that it meant she would be voted out if Troy had the HII. Why else would she be OK with them splitting the votes between Troy and herself? I don't know how they found so many brainless people.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Do I think she should? yes. Do I think she would? No.


Why do you think she wouldn't? What possible reason could there be except that she is dumber than a box of hammers?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Anubys said:


> As for Kat, I want to be entertained. I would love to hear her speech to the jury. That would be priceless!


As much as I want her gone just because of her stupidity... her jury speech and answers would be a circus.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Troyzan screwed up by pouting after the Immunity Challenge. If he acted a little less pouty they might have figured he had the Idol and Christina might have been a little more anti-sacrificial lambish.

This was the first episode where I thought Christina was stupid. And... Does she have fakes like Chelsea? I noticed they were pretty well sized during the Mazola party.

Chelsie was AMAZING!!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danielhart said:


> NTTIAWW it - but is Kim a tranny?


I asked that question weeks ago. I was not aware that women can have an Adam's apple. Apparently, they can :shrug:

it makes the whole joke about Joey apparently kissing a tranny (on Friends) a little silly; since the only proof was that "she had the cutest Adam's apple"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> At this stage in the game, everyone playing has agreed that Kim is the mastermind. I don't think anyone can beat her. Now, will any of these idiots realize that in time to do something about it? (yes, Sabrina, by all means, go and tell Cristina she's to be sacrificed if Troy has the idol. The only thing that saved Sabrina from her own stupidity is that Cristina is even dumber than her).


The problem with that theory is that juries don't respect masterminds. Instead, they're usually pissed at the mastermind for orchestrating their ouster. How many times have we seen the jury pool be poisoned by a couple bitter people and next thing we know, the best/most deserving player doesn't win?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> The problem with that theory is that juries don't respect masterminds. Instead, they're usually pissed at the mastermind for orchestrating their ouster. How many times have we seen the jury pool be poisoned by a couple bitter people and next thing we know, the best/most deserving player doesn't win?


that factor has sure changed over the years as the players have higher opinions of their worth that their play would suggest.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

<3 tranny kim


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> The problem with that theory is that juries don't respect masterminds. Instead, they're usually pissed at the mastermind for orchestrating their ouster. How many times have we seen the jury pool be poisoned by a couple bitter people and next thing we know, the best/most deserving player doesn't win?


True. There are exceptions. Boston Rob won. Kim has played the social game as well as anyone. She will have to turn on some people; but maybe it will happen just as they turn on her (using the II at the right time, for example).

I also see Troy, Jay, Mike, and Leif as not the usual bitter people we've seen lately. I think they will respect Kim's game if she gets to the end.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

The thing with Kim is she is running things but she also knows when to stay silent and watch. There have been so many times there is a massive fight going on and she is seen just taking it all in and thinking.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Anubys said:


> As for Kat, I want to be entertained. I would love to hear her speech to the jury. That would be priceless!


She'd say something about wanting to use the money to find a cure for appendicitis.

She's just so darn cute!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

BradJW said:


> She'd say something about wanting to use the money to find a cure for appendicitis.


:up: That got a laugh out of me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

stalemate said:


> The thing with Kim is she is running things but she also knows when to stay silent and watch. There have been so many times there is a massive fight going on and she is seen just taking it all in and thinking.


I think Kim is the only smart person in this sea of dumb. But that doesn't guarantee her anything.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I think Kim is the only smart person in this sea of dumb. But that doesn't guarantee her anything.


Exactly. Don't count on the predominantly dumb jury to reward Kim for playing a smart game. Instead, you can expect them to all be bitter about the fact that Kim is there and they are not, and vote for someone else out of spite.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> But that doesn't guarantee her anything.


It guarantees her that I'll think she's awesome. That's about it.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> The problem with that theory is that juries don't respect masterminds. Instead, they're usually pissed at the mastermind for orchestrating their ouster. How many times have we seen the jury pool be poisoned by a couple bitter people and next thing we know, the best/most deserving player doesn't win?


Although it has an impact and they are interrelated, Anubys theory was based on remaining players and your comment about the theory was in relation to the jury. 

I liked what Anubys said and was thinking of commenting on it before I saw your post. I get his point ("at this point everyone playing the game agrees Kim is the mastermind") that we have all been witnessing and commenting on for weeks....yes Kim believes it too, but the other dolts believe what isn't reality. They just keep reinforcing it to become a reality that they are all peons. How many times, prior to Troy mentioning it two weeks ago, did many of the players know they were all just as capable, with a couple of exceptions . They knew KIm or no one else at that point was really running the game, yet they all kept plodding along like she was and that nothing could change. Again...but they knew it could and they would go no where if they didn't but they failed to act. More like procrastination with a touch of fear making them incapable of moving forward.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally got to watch the show. Sad to see Troyzan go.

But wow, Chelsea, Christina and Kat rubbing oil all over themselves for the challenge was very nice. We need that challenge in every survivor moving forward.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

EscapeGoat said:


> I don't want Kat to win, but I wouldn't mind if she got to the final three. There's something about the combination of "Cute as a Button" and "Dumb as a Post" that makes me feel sympathetic to her.


But then could you imagine if she DID win? We could look forward to such priceless lines as "so did I get more votes than Kim?" and "how many zeros are in a million?"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> But then could you imagine if she DID win? We could look forward to such priceless lines as "so did I get more votes than Kim?" and "how many zeros are in a million?"


And, no doubt, we could look forward to many more mug shots...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Personally, I think she's *less* likely to be arrested for petty theft if she won the million dollars...though perhaps she'd join Richard Hatch in prison for forgetting to pay taxes...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hughmcjr said:


> Although it has an impact and they are interrelated, Anubys theory was based on remaining players and your comment about the theory was in relation to the jury.
> 
> I liked what Anubys said and was thinking of commenting on it before I saw your post. I get his point ("at this point everyone playing the game agrees Kim is the mastermind") that we have all been witnessing and commenting on for weeks....yes Kim believes it too, but the other dolts believe what isn't reality. They just keep reinforcing it to become a reality that they are all peons. How many times, prior to Troy mentioning it two weeks ago, did many of the players know they were all just as capable, with a couple of exceptions . They knew KIm or no one else at that point was really running the game, yet they all kept plodding along like she was and that nothing could change. Again...but they knew it could and they would go no where if they didn't but they failed to act. More like procrastination with a touch of fear making them incapable of moving forward.


I'm not sure what's confusing about my comment. Anubys said Kim was the mastermind and likely to win, and I pointed out that the jury decides who wins, and more often than not, the jury is bitter toward the mastermind and votes for someone else.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Personally, I think she's *less* likely to be arrested for petty theft if she won the million dollars...though perhaps she'd join Richard Hatch in prison for forgetting to pay taxes...


I bet she thinks the capitol of taxes is Houston.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

If they really wanted to catch the pig, why not just tackle it? They were certainly close enough to it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I thought with that many people and that size pig which didn't seem mean at all, they could have easily caught it. As far as the bacon and ham comments go, everybody knows you just put it on a spit and put an apple in its mouth.  They could have done that too. The whole pig scene looked fake to me. All the screaming was really stupid if they were seriously trying to catch it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I thought with that many people and that size pig which didn't seem mean at all, they could have easily caught it. As far as the bacon and ham comments go, everybody knows you just put it on a spit and put an apple in its mouth.  They could have done that too. The whole pig scene looked fake to me. All the screaming was really stupid if they were seriously trying to catch it.


I have a feeling they were probably told they couldn't kill it so it then just became a game to try and catch it.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I remember one season the tribe did kill and eat a wild pig. One of the guys knew enough to slit it's jugular and hang it until all the blood drained out to avoid trichinosis.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> I remember one season the tribe did kill and eat a wild pig. One of the guys knew enough to slit it's jugular and hang it until all the blood drained out to avoid trichinosis.


wow..I must have been sleeping because I sure don't remember that ever happening.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> wow..I must have been sleeping because I sure don't remember that ever happening.


Season 2.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tiams said:


> I remember one season the tribe did kill and eat a wild pig. One of the guys knew enough to slit it's jugular and hang it until all the blood drained out to avoid trichinosis.


That was fun seeing them actually hunt and kill something. He didn't know what he was talking about. Draining the blood has no effect on trichinosis. It is in the muscles. Draining the blood though was a wise move, though.

re: this season. I suspect the pig was planted there, and agree with the comment about the producers telling the players they couldn't kill it. One of the woman commented about keeping it as a pet.  It was a small pig but would have made for quite a feast.


----------

